# Unterschied SuSE/Gentoo - AMD 1.4/AMD 2600+

## Ruad

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab bei mir nen 1.4 Ghz AMD Athlon/ 512MB DDR/20GB+100GB U-DMA 100/ NVIDIA 5200.

Auf dem läuft bislang bei mir SuSE 9.1 pro und eigentlich ganz gut soweit.

Allerdings hab ich beim Wechsel von 9.0 auf 9.1 bemerkt, dass die grad bei mir aktuelle KDE Version 3.2.1 meinen Computer langsam an seine Grenzen bringt.

Frage:

Weiß jemand ungefähr, was der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied oder das "Feeling" zwischen einer SuSE 9.1 und einem rumgetüftelten Gentoo Stage1 mit 3.2.1 KDE ist?

Da KDE mittlerweile glaub ich auch bei 3.3 oder so angekommen ist, würd mich interessieren, wie sich der Anspruch von KDE da verändert hat?!

Und zu guter letzt  :Smile: 

Meinem Motherboard kann ich maximal noch einen Athlon 2600+ reindrücken.

Was denkt Ihr, lohnt sich das geschwindigkeitsmäßig soweit, dass ich die 100EUR gut investieren kann oder würd ein "einfacher" Gentoowechsel schon dicke reichen... oder etwa ... was auch immer Ihr sagen würdet  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank für hoffentlich aufklärende Antworten von einem vielleicht bald Gentooverfallenen.

----------

## schrippe

ich denke ein upgrade ist unnötig. die cpu wird zwar schneller, aber ohne passenden speicher und chipsatz wäre das wohl unsinnig.

ich denke mal, das ein optimal kompiliertes system schneller ist, als ein allgemeines i586 system.

zudem spielt ja alles mögliche mit rein. wieviel speicher du hast. was für ein dateisystem/festplatte du hast usw...

ich finde gentoo extrem besser als suse.

du musst zwar viel selber machen, also ohne yast, aber dafür lernt man linux kennen. und ein speziell angepasstes system ist wohl um längen besser. zudem ist es, wenn du dsl besitzt, immer aktuell.

----------

## Ruad

Danke schrippe für deine Meinung.

Dass aus Gentoo mehr herauszuholen ist als aus SuSE, nehm ich auch einfach mal stark an oder warum sonst sollte man sich den Wust einer um Längen längeren Installation antun?  :Wink: 

Aber unter anderem darum geht es mir auch gerade. Ich hab auf meinem Laptop (3.04 Ghz HT) ne Installation nach Handbuch gemacht und die Schritte waren nach Beginn 22.00 Uhr am nächsten Morgen um 9.00 Uhr als ich aufgewacht bin fertig (plus abschließende Konfiguration).

Leider bootet mein Laptop mit Gentoo nicht und so kann ich leider grad leider nicht selbst ausprobieren, wie sich ein KDE unter Gentoo so anfühlt.

Aber grad die Kompiliererei macht doch extrem der CPU zu schaffen...

Bringt da ein Upgrade von einem Athlon 1.4 Ghz auf nen "bis zu 2600+" Athlon gar nichts in der Kompilierzeit? zumindest stark spürbar?

----------

## Shagrath

Bei einer Gentoo-Kiste wäre mehr RAM effizienter. 

Nur würde ich das Geschwätz von "Man lernt soviel von Linux" nicht ernst nehmen. Nur weil man mal die /etc/fstab manuell editiert hat, die *fsck-Tools eigenständig durchgenommen hat und vlt. sogar den Kernel selbst kompiliert hat, ist man entgegen einiger Behauptungen KEIN Crack  :Neutral: .

----------

## Regnaron

Wenn du ein Programm kompilierst bringt dir eine schnellere CPU schon was, aber dabei hast du zwei Probleme:

1) Wie oft Kompilierst du Dinge? Selbst bei Gentoo kommen große Compiles nicht so oft vor.

2) Wenn du eine schnellere CPU hast, dann dürfte dein Flaschenhals bei Suse auch wegfallen und du hast keinen Grund mehr dir ein auf deine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes System zu bauen um evtl noch einmal ein paar Prozent rauszuholen  :Wink: 

Nur weil du also Gentoo schneller kompilieren willst würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine neue CPU kaufen. Wenn es dir auf die Compilezeit ankommt, dann nutze doch einfach die CPU von deinem Lappi mit.

----------

## derFrank

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meinem Motherboard kann ich maximal noch einen Athlon 2600+ reindrücken.
> 
> Was denkt Ihr, lohnt sich das geschwindigkeitsmäßig soweit, dass ich die 100EUR gut investieren kann oder würd ein "einfacher" Gentoowechsel schon dicke reichen... oder etwa ... was auch immer Ihr sagen würdet 
> ...

 

Bevor du hier Geld für teure Hardware aus dem Fenster schmeisst oder nur wegen der Performance auf ne andere Distribution wechselst, würd ich an deiner Stelle überlegen ob nicht vielleicht auch ein Wechsel des DesktopEnvironment in Frage kommt.

Also auf meinem Rechner hier(Athlon 900 mit 384MB RAM)  läuft Gnome 2.8 flüssig, sollte also bei dir auch möglich sein (auch mit einer Distribution die auf vorkompilierte Pakete setzt) , evtl muss es auch gar kein DE sein, sondern ein einfacher WM reicht ja vielleicht auch?  

Das nur mal so als Gedankenanstoss, ich will dich hier jetzt aber sicher nicht davon abhalten mal ne andere Distri auszuprobieren, das ist sicher immer lohnenswert, allerdings nicht (nur) aus Performancegründen.

----------

## Ruad

Dank Euch für die Denkanstöße!

Ich werd bestimmt kein Geld aus Jux und Dollerei wegwerfen. Dafür hab ich es wirklich nicht so dicke  :Wink: 

 *Shagrath wrote:*   

> Bei einer Gentoo-Kiste wäre mehr RAM effizienter. 

 

Wie stehts mit dem Satz?

Ich will, ohne einen neuen Computer zu kaufen, evtl. meinem alten seinen letzten Jungbrunnen verpassen, damit er mir noch treue Dienste leisten kann.

Was wäre bei -ich nagel es jetzt einfach mal der Neugier wegen auf ne Gentoo-Install fest- dieser Austattung ne lohnenswerte Investition, um die Lebensdauer günstig zu erhöhen? Nüscht/Cpu/CPU+RAM/RAM ?

Zu all dem anderen.. Ihr habt wohl recht. Die Zeit werd ich wohl haben, um auf meinen Zweitcomputer zu warten, bis er mit etwas fertig ist.

Aber unabhängig davon. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr zwischen Stage1 inkl KDE/Gnome/whatever und einer gewöhnlichen Distri (SuSE/Stage3?/Redhat und Co.) gemacht. Die Frage brennt mir noch ein wenig unter den Fingern. Oder wo findet man solche Vergleiche?

Grüße Ruad

----------

## c07

Ich würd mir von einem Wechsel auf Gentoo keine Wunder erwarten. Sicher wird das System normalerweise schneller laufen, aber nicht unbedingt um so viel, dass du es überhaupt merkst. Der Hauptgewinn ist ohnehin eher der, dass du bei sorgfältiger Installation ein System bekommst, das sehr wenig unnötigen Ballast mit sich rumschleppt.

Was ist dir eigentlich konkret zu langsam? ich fahr hier KDE auf einem 700er Duron mit 256 MB SDRAM und find es absolut flüssig. Es braucht nur relativ lang zum Starten (wobei eher die Platte als die CPU der Engpass ist). Bis vor einiger Zeit hab ich nur 128 MB RAM gehabt; das war zusammen mit Mozilla etwas knapp. Generell scheint mir KDE von Version zu Version eher schneller geworden zu sein, wobei allerdings die Ansprüche an den Speicher gewachsen sind.

Beim Kompilieren macht sich eine schnelle CPU und viel (schneller) Speicher (512 MB ist allerdings schon recht reichlich in Relation zur CPU) viel eher bemerkbar als im normalen Betrieb (ausgenommen einige wenige sehr hungrige Programme). Aber Updates kann man ja auch über Nacht laufen lassen. Und mit entsprechender Niceness und einem aktuellen Kernel stören sie auch im Hintergrund kaum.

----------

## Regnaron

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was wäre bei -ich nagel es jetzt einfach mal der Neugier wegen auf ne Gentoo-Install fest- dieser Austattung ne lohnenswerte Investition, um die Lebensdauer günstig zu erhöhen? Nüscht/Cpu/CPU+RAM/RAM ?
> 
> 

 

Hm, ich würde sagen hier dürfte trotz allem der Prozessor die sinnvollste Antwort sein. Linux freut sich zwar immer über mehr RAM, aber ich denke mal mit 512MB sollte man doch gut hinkommen. (es sei denn du willst wirklich GIMP, Mozilla, KDE einen Film und Blender gleichzeitig laufen lassen) Da die HDD 100GB hat denke ich dass sie etwas neuer ist und somit einen vernünftigen Datendurchsatz hat. (hier spüre ich momentan noch den "schlimmsten" Flaschenhals bei meinen Systemen.

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber unabhängig davon. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr zwischen Stage1 inkl KDE/Gnome/whatever und einer gewöhnlichen Distri (SuSE/Stage3?/Redhat und Co.) gemacht. Die Frage brennt mir noch ein wenig unter den Fingern. Oder wo findet man solche Vergleiche?
> 
> 

 

Da ich mich auch unter Mandrake nie über den Speed (P4 2.6 1GB RAM 120er HDD) beklagen konnte habe ich jetzt keine Vergleiche zwischen Mandrake und Gentoo. Ich kann dir nur sagen dass ich trotz einer Stage1 Installation nicht unbedingt auf einmal in Ohnmacht gefallen bin vor dem Speed  :Very Happy:  Bin eh eher aufgrund des Paketsystems und aktueller Software (leichte installation von weiterer Software wie Codecs und Centrino Treibern,etc) als aufgrund der 5% mehr Speed die dir das Kompilieren bringt umgestiegen. Aber wenn du den Flaschenhals feststellen willst: Einfach beim arbeiten mal auf die RAM Auslastung, die Swap Datei Größe und die HDD Arbeitseinsätze achten. Da kannst du dann rausfinden wo dein System hakt. Ach so, evtl kannst du dich ja auch nochmal über ein alternatives Filesystem informieren. Ich bilde mir hier ein zwischen Ext3 und Reiser einen deutlichen Unterschied (bei kleinen Dateien) festzustellen (insbesondere beim syncen von Portage)

----------

## reptile

ich sehe auch die notwendigkeit nicht wirklich - suse 9 (besonders 9.2) finde ich sehr ordentlich, und in verbindung mit apt (von http://linux01.gwdg.de/apt4rpm ) ist auch paketverwaltung so angenehm wie unter debian oder gentoo. und man spart sich eben compile-zeit sowie strom (darf man bei gentoo ja auch nicht vernachlässigen...).

----------

## CHs

 *reptile wrote:*   

> ich sehe auch die notwendigkeit nicht wirklich - suse 9 (besonders 9.2) finde ich sehr ordentlich, und in verbindung mit apt (von http://linux01.gwdg.de/apt4rpm ) ist auch paketverwaltung so angenehm wie unter debian oder gentoo. und man spart sich eben compile-zeit sowie strom (darf man bei gentoo ja auch nicht vernachlässigen...).

 

Also ich finde Portage um einiges komfortabler wie apt4rpm (ja und ich habe beides schon genutzt).

----------

## reptile

zumindest de-installationen sind bei apt aber immer noch deutlich einfacher und sicherer als bei portage (oder da ist in den letzten wochen ne entwicklung an mir vorbeigegangen...).

----------

## psyqil

Probier's doch erstmal aus! Bis vor 'nem halben Jahr war ich total glücklich mit meinem Duron750/384MB. Und Stage3 reicht sowieso, i686 isses ja und beim Update wird's eh neu gebacken.

Wenn Du die Box dann aufrüstest, dann doch vielleicht direkt mit CPU, Board und RAM auf einmal, fänd' ich am sinnvollsten.

Toller Avatar übrigens!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ruad

Ist man mal nen Abend nicht dabei.. da gibts nicht viele Foren von   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Ich würd mir von einem Wechsel auf Gentoo keine Wunder erwarten. Sicher wird das System normalerweise schneller laufen, aber nicht unbedingt um so viel, dass du es überhaupt merkst. Der Hauptgewinn ist ohnehin eher der, dass du bei sorgfältiger Installation ein System bekommst, das sehr wenig unnötigen Ballast mit sich rumschleppt.

 

Also das ist also der wesentliche Unterschied? Die Schlankheit/Aufgeräumtheit und nicht die Geschwindigkeit? Na, ist doch auch schon was.

 *Regnaron wrote:*   

> Einfach beim arbeiten mal auf die RAM Auslastung, die Swap Datei Größe und die HDD Arbeitseinsätze achten. Da kannst du dann rausfinden wo dein System hakt. Ach so, evtl kannst du dich ja auch nochmal über ein alternatives Filesystem informieren. Ich bilde mir hier ein zwischen Ext3 und Reiser einen deutlichen Unterschied (bei kleinen Dateien) festzustellen (insbesondere beim syncen von Portage)

 

Klingt doch nach einem vernünftigem geldsparendem Vorgehen  :Wink: 

Aber wo fängt bei dir "kleine Dateien" an? Und welches wäre dann besser?

Hab bislang hier nur in Foren gelesen, dass Reiser4 aktuell, aber nicht unbedingt der Stabilste.

 *reptile wrote:*   

> und in verbindung mit apt (von http://linux01.gwdg.de/apt4rpm ) ist auch paketverwaltung so angenehm wie unter debian oder gentoo

 

da will man mal neue Pfade bestreiten und dann sollen die alten mit neuem Kies her?  :Wink:  Danke für den Tip.. Ich werds mir auch mal anschauen.

@qsyqil: Einfachheit liegt meist so nah, dass man erst drüber stolpern muss.   :Embarassed:   Und danke für dein Lob bzgl. Avatar  :Cool: 

Stage3 mit 1.4er Athlon.. Ich komme.

De Ruad

P.S.: Ich dank Euch allen für die Tips. Werden mir vielleicht über Weihnachten noch nützlich sein

----------

## psyqil

Ich halte ja auch seit dem letzten Stromausfall reiser3.6 für nicht 100% stabil, aber schneller ist es auf jeden! Deshalb darf / da auch drauf, für /home und andere Daten, die mir ein emerge nicht wiederbringt, gönn' ich mir ext3. Das ist allerdings sogar lauter...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Regnaron

Hi!

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also das ist also der wesentliche Unterschied? Die Schlankheit/Aufgeräumtheit und nicht die Geschwindigkeit? Na, ist doch auch schon was.
> 
> 

 

Jedenfalls kann ich das von meiner Warte aus vollkommen unterstützen. Du hast ein aufgeräumtes System mit einem guten Paketmanagement und den Programmen die du brauchst. Nur recht wenig unnötiger Ballast. Der Speed ist glaube ich eher zweitrangig (siehe auch aktueller GWN  :Wink: )

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wo fängt bei dir "kleine Dateien" an? Und welches wäre dann besser?
> 
> Hab bislang hier nur in Foren gelesen, dass Reiser4 aktuell, aber nicht unbedingt der Stabilste.
> ...

 

Wie gesagt: Benchmarks habe ich nicht, aber ich würde sagen irgendwas im Bereich von unter 1MB. Und bei kleinen Dateien bilde ich mir ein dass ReiserFS besser als Ext3 ist. (XFS und Co habe ich noch nicht auspobiert) Reiser4 habe ich übrigens nicht drauf, sondern "nur" ReiserFS Also Reiser 3.6. Von Reiser4 habe ich wegen den Gerüchten zwecks Stabilität noch die Finger gelassen. Ach so, und btw: Untere Schranken fangen nicht irgendwo an sondern hören irgendwo auf *g*

----------

## malachay

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist allerdings sogar lauter... 

 

Ha!!

Endlich einer der meine Meinung bestätigt!!! Ich wussts schon immer, und wurde für verrückt erklärt. Hier meine 2 Threads die ich damals gestartet hatte!

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9843&highlight=reiser+leiser

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=658&hilight=reiser+leiser

----------

## geff

Zur Geschwindigkeit:

Es mag daran gelegen haben, daß mein SuSE 9.1 ziemlich vollgepackt war,

aber ich habe das deutliche Gefühl, daß gerade KDE unter Gentoo flotter reagiert.

Während ich bei SuSE immer ein bißchen Verzögerung nach Klicks, etc... drin hatte, funktioniert KDE unter Gentoo meiner Meinung nach flotter, "direkter".

(Computer: 2,5 Ghz Pentium 4, 512 RAM, 64MB Ati Radeon).

Schön ist natürlich auch, daß Gentoo von den Default-Einstellungen her viel schneller startet. Bei SuSE muß man da ja erst mal allerlei Unfug disablen.

----------

## reptile

 *geff wrote:*   

> Zur Geschwindigkeit:
> 
> Es mag daran gelegen haben, daß mein SuSE 9.1 ziemlich vollgepackt war,
> 
> aber ich habe das deutliche Gefühl, daß gerade KDE unter Gentoo flotter reagiert.
> ...

 

man kann auch unter suse prelinken, und einbildung ist auch ne bildung (klar gibts wahrscheinlich kleine unterschiede - aber die sollten im einstelligen prozentbereich liegen und daher nicht spürbar sein).

 *geff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schön ist natürlich auch, daß Gentoo von den Default-Einstellungen her viel schneller startet. Bei SuSE muß man da ja erst mal allerlei Unfug disablen.

 

da könnte man sich doch fragen, warum du so viele dienste bei gentoo kompiliert hast, die dann zwar symlinks in /etc/init.d haben, die aber nicht benutzt werden... auch ne form der effizienz.

und zum alten gerücht: suse muss auch nicht fett sein, man kann auch suse oder fedora oder mandrake schlank und flott halten. suse ist eine schöne distri fürs notebook imho, aufm desktop läuft eben gentoo... obwohl mich im moment auch mal wieder debian reizt :)

----------

